# i am too inept to operate acid pro 7.0



## emptyF (Jul 3, 2009)

is there some sort of online tutorial or something?

my brother just got this for me on my new computer that can actually run it, but i have no idea how to make it do anything.  i just kind of stare at it and click things at random . . . and nothing happens.

my basic process is that i want to capture audio from my guitar, bass, keyboards and voice with a digital recorder, then export the tracks to a program like acid and assemble it with those spiffy drum things the cool kids make.

how can i make this happen??


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 3, 2009)

Well... did you take a look at the manual?


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 3, 2009)

This is the problem I find I have with a lot of music generators. D: That and not being able to get loops or VSTs or whatever those things are that actually make the music.


----------



## emptyF (Jul 4, 2009)

greg-the-fox said:


> Well... did you take a look at the manual?



i gots no manuel, mang.

my dogs name is jesus though.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey guys plz help me figure out my pirated software thx.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 5, 2009)

Bathos said:


> Hey guys plz help me figure out my pirated software thx.



Exactly, which is why I asked him if he took a look at his manual because I knew he obviously didn't have one :lol:


----------



## Darkstar-Dracon (Jul 12, 2009)

There should be this "show me how" tutorial in it. :B


----------



## Lyxen (Jul 14, 2009)

um check your output settings and input if you want


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jul 15, 2009)

Google fixes everything.


----------

